# How long before I see improvement on new kibble.



## Midnight351 (Sep 10, 2010)

I have switched my dog over to acana wild prairie from merricks which was drying out his coat and he has really bad dandruff. I've decided to go grain free for a lot of reasons, but wondering when I will see an improvement in health, so I know it is working. I am still in the transitioning stage so it will be a while.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I usually start seeing results within 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

It took me 8 weeks or so, before I was 100% that there had been an improvement.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

It depends on the dog, but it can take UP TO 3 months (it may be quicker than this, but it may be as long as 3 months). You can also add in some fish oil to help with the dry skin.


----------

